# Plot land in ND



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have printed out some plot maps and I am wondering if they are marked well on all borders so one does not trespass onto other land. Not to familar with the areas and I have never hunted plots before. The maps I have printed do not have the best detail, just want to avoid a very uncomfortable situation.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

They are usually pretty well marked, Yellow Triangle signs. Usually you can figure out when you get to the end of the property. The field / crp usually changes or there is a fence.

If you pay attention to the size on the map( 1/4 section, 1/2 or full square mile) you won't have too much trouble figuring it out.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Brian,

Thanks that helps. Are you guys still seeing quite a few deer hunters out there?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It really slows down after opening week.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Very well marked...you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks all


----------

